

Anyone have extra office space? - cmorrison

My company of 5 is looking to share some space with a company that may have too much space.  We are looking at a term of 6 months have a budgets of about 2K a month.<p>We would need 4 dedicated desks and 1 dedicated private office (not mandatory he could work at a desk but he would need to have a duck out room so he could be on the phone.)<p>It would be a super plus if you allowed dogs I have a small 9lbs furry friend that would like to join us.<p>Here is our company www.droplocker.com<p>Any leads or advice would be much appreciated!<p>cmorrison@droplocker.com
======
dohertyjf
Where are you located?

~~~
cmorrison
Right now we are in San Francisco CA off of Valencia and Market st Its a bit
cramped with 4 of us in a 250 sqr ft place

